# Compound bow sight tubing



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

Am wanting to put together a bb sling and was wondering if anyone has tried this tubing or not and if it worth it.

It's not real expensive and is pretty flexible but I thought it might work.
But figured I'd ask first.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't see why it wouldn't work! Just give it a shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

Well that one thing I'm not afraid to try 
It's how I ended up married and 2 kids lol. I got that figured out so time for something new lmao.
I'm also going to make my own sling for this one then I can adjust or tweek it by the time spring gets here and I can get some bigger bands on it but at least ill be comfortable with the frame .

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I got my little fork slinging steel and spent a small bit of my turkey day shooting at a cardboard box and a shook up beer .( it was a Miller light can so it's ok ) lol.

I hit the box a lot but the can was very evasive lol. But I did get it finally I will say that the bb sling seems to be just a tad tedious to get down as I did have a few shall we say flyers .

But had a blast.

Scott


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I had this idea once and found it to be junk ...


----------



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

it actually seems to be fairly good for bb to 1/4 inch stuff not sure how many shots are in them but so far I'm happy with t .
But then again it the first one I ever built and don't know a lot of such stretchy stuff and exactly what will work but I had it on hand and went with the flow .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Scoremaster said:


> it actually seems to be fairly good for bb to 1/4 inch stuff not sure how many shots are in them but so far I'm happy with t .
> But then again it the first one I ever built and don't know a lot of such stretchy stuff and exactly what will work but I had it on hand and went with the flow .


Nice!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Fliers can be caused by, among other things, a mismatch of band and ammo just as mismatch from lb pull in a bow and the arrow type. You have to experiment with what sort of elastic you use with a given ammo. Case in point. I was shooting a little yesterday and I had a frame banded up with a pretty respectable band set, double TBG 15mm. That's 30mm of elastic per side which is getting on up there. I pouched a 8mm x 8mm steel cylindrical slug, fired, way off, fired several more...pretty erratic. Then I put that one down and picked up a frame banded with single 15mm TBG, half of the rubber I was shooting previously, and it was spot on from the first shot too. My amigo was with me watching...he said, "You can shoot that slingshot better than the first one you tried." I said, "Well, the ammo is pretty light weight and the first one had bands that were too strong and this small 8x8 stuff just didn't have the mass to stabilize things, and probably the pouch just fluttered, whereas the same mass stabilized the lighter band set hence it hit where it was supposed to." He's a retired engineer so he understood that. He'd had a few beers and declined to shoot yesterday. Susi and I invited him and his wife and wife's son, daughter-in-law and kid over for turkey day, I had a small glass of vino, he was beering himself a bit...that's fine but he didn't wanna shoot.

If there was a video, I didn't see it... is something different about SSF in the way a vid is linked to in the last couple days?


----------

